# Frustrating, but slowly making progress



## Stauds (2 Jan 2006)

My story is a probably very different than a lot of other people's, so I will tell about it.

I first applied in Dec '04, with the false hope of being able to go to RMC and take engineering or something like that. So, I spent half of my senior year going through the application process... fitness test, medical, interview, all that.. First, I work out, and I take protein supplements, so needless to say the urine test didn't go so well. A couple weeks later I recieved a letter saying they had diagnosed me with proteinuria (excess of protein in the urine), making me incapable of enployment in the CF. So I had to stop taking protein supplements, see a civilian doctor, and get another test done. While that was going on I had my interview. Basically, I was told I fell short of several requirements for RMC. That pretty much destroyed my hopes of going there.

I applied for University at the U of A, and switched my application over to Res Infantry. They took it in, browsed over other results, and a few months later I recieved a letter saying I was unnacceptable for employment into the CF because I have "a history of Osgood Schlatter's". (weakening condition in the knees) Since I was competing in many sports, as well as kickboxing and biking, I knew this shouldn't be a problem, so they told me I had to see a specialist. I waited a few months, and went in to the office. The specialist did a few quick joint tests, and asked some questions. He then found out I had dislocated my knee, and immediately went into several tests that seemed to have nothing to do with my knees at all. He told me I was done with Osgood Schlatter's, but he recommended I take several other tests (including an eye test) over the misconcieved notion that I may have some disease/condition which is very serious. I took the results to my family doctor, and he quickly observed me, noting nothing to do with what the specialist believed I may have had. Anyways, I went back to the recruiters with the note from my doctor, and the medical board in Ontario reviewed my file and in November '05 I got a letter saying I passed the medical portion of my application. 

At this time, I was doubting my program at university (honors physics), and I knew it wasn't for me. I've always been attracted to the military, and I knew the infantry is what I am meant to do. So I transferred my application over to reg 031, and withdrawed from university. Now I am just waiting for a call booking a fitness test and an interview. So if I don't get a call by thursday I will head in to the recruiters. Things are finally going smoothly now, a full year after first applying for the CF.

I will keep you posted on how things go..


----------



## dearryan (3 Jan 2006)

Thats determination....many would have thrown in the towel by now. Good luck.  

Ryan


----------



## elminister (3 Jan 2006)

Keep up the great efforts and determination with such fortitude you'll get far. Good Luck and I hope everything works out the way you would like it to go. Keep your head up and keep pressing.  :brickwall:


----------



## Stauds (3 Jan 2006)

Thanx, I have my fingers crossed that I get a call tomorrow (tuesday).. 

I had to say goodbye to my friend again, he goes back to BMQ tomorrow. Doing the same thing as me, only he was lucky and didn't have any hitches in his application.


----------



## GO!!! (3 Jan 2006)

Stauds said:
			
		

> At this time, I was doubting my program at university (honors physics), and I knew it wasn't for me. I've always been attracted to the military, and I knew the* infantry is what I am meant to do*. So I transferred...



Not trying to mock you or anything, but how do you know what you are "meant to do"? I can tell you now that many parts of the army are not always (ahem) truthfully commented on by our recruiting staff, so how do you "know"?


----------



## Stauds (3 Jan 2006)

Ever since I was a little kid playing with GI Joes and little army men I've been attracted to the military. Air Cadets helped foster this as well. I've spent innumerable hours researching the infantry, reading about snipers, watching movies, talking to soldiers, specifically about the infantry (and related "jobs"). I have never been interested in a trade, and my time building trailers during the summer confirmed that. Perhaps I worded my initial statement wrong... I know the *military* is for me... Maybe I will remuster for combat eng., or armored, but Infantry is currently the trade which appeals to me the most. 


.. And I know exactly what you are talking about with the recruiters and their "stretching" of the truth. Not getting accepted into RMC, talking to actual soldiers in a trade, pouring over information over the internet, combined with the many hours of being in the recruiter's office talking to them has given me a better perspective on the CF. As well this forum has played a large role..


----------



## GO!!! (4 Jan 2006)

It's good to hear you are a little more realistic in your expectations. Too often, we get guys who were told "you like camping and hiking? you'll love the infantry!" 

I can say that my position (parachute infanteer) is one which is often overly romanticised by people outside of the military, who see the long hours, rigid discipline and serious injuries through rose colored glasses, and deny the reality of the job, which is not easy, but is also very rewarding at times.

Good luck in your application!


----------



## regulator12 (5 Jan 2006)

Nice job, your dedicated


----------



## Stauds (12 Jan 2006)

It's been a while since anything really happened... But tomorrow I am heading to the recruiting office to get an interview booked...

Tonight I ran 5k just to try it out, because I know I will have to at BMQ. It actually wasn't too bad. I split it up into two parts, 2.5k then another 2.5k. I killed my original record for the 2.5, then I rested for a bit to do situps and stuff, and ran the other 2.5k a little slower. It raised my confidence a lot for BMQ, because I was a little worried about the running part. 

This whole waiting bit really sucks, but it will be worth it in the end. I am hoping I get in for Feb 6, I know it's most likely too late for the Jan 21 date. 

I heard something about loans affecting the ERC.. I have a student loan, but I got my second term's money back, plus a $2100 scholarship, so I really only have a $1000 debt.. Would that make any difference on the enhanced reliability check??? It's just hearesay, but I would like to clear it up.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Jan 2006)

Well, I'm not in DPM Secure so I don't know for sure about the ERC, but I would think that so long as your student load is not in default, it should not be a problem.  As others have noted, seems like you have a realistic view of things and so your determiniation will likely pay off.  Best of luck!

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## dearryan (13 Jan 2006)

Stauds said:
			
		

> It's been a while since anything really happened... But tomorrow I am heading to the recruiting office to get an interview booked...
> 
> Tonight I ran 5k just to try it out, because I know I will have to at BMQ. It actually wasn't too bad. I split it up into two parts, 2.5k then another 2.5k. I killed my original record for the 2.5, then I rested for a bit to do situps and stuff, and ran the other 2.5k a little slower. It raised my confidence a lot for BMQ, because I was a little worried about the running part.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stauds (24 Jan 2006)

Just an update.. Last thursday I completed my interview after my ERC got back. It went well, and the Lieutenant interviewing me said I was a very competitive applicant. She told me to expect a call within a few weeks.. And I told her about my friend getting a call in 4 days; she said she was being conservative, that they were processing files very quickly.. so I could get a call soon. Hopefully this week, as if possible I want to start training Feb. 6. Of course I might end up having to wait until the 20th or something. 

Anyways I have my fingers crossed, I am most definitely excited to finally be done applying.


----------



## armyrules (24 Jan 2006)

Good work man that's real dedication like dearryan says I am also reapplying for the Reg 031 again because I did not qualify with the CFAT last year. So I made the decision to go back to highschool for an extra year to work on the skills that I was lacking and I will be reapplying soon. Interested to hear more about your story!! keep us posted!! 

Good Luck


----------



## Stauds (31 Jan 2006)

So I still haven't gotten the call.. getting frustrated again : but yeah. I was thinking I will wait until friday and head to the CFRC and see what's up. Would that be too early to check up on it? And, would that be the wrong place to be asking about my file???


----------



## Stauds (10 Feb 2006)

Well, I called the CFRC because I've been merit listed for over 3 weeks.. After basically being questioned as to why the **** I was calling, I explained I was told by the officer who interviewed me, to call if I had been waiting that long. The lady checked my file, and for some reason... MY FILE WAS CLOSED! How would that happen? She said something about since I was only applying for one trade.. I don't know.

Anyways the good news is I should get a call next week! Wow, about time I'd say. For anyone who's been waiting a long time, call, you never know what might be delaying your file. If I hadn't called, I would have been waiting forever.


----------



## geo (10 Feb 2006)

That's an interesting point Stauds.
Calling / visiting the Recruiting centre shows them you are interested

Why someone went and closed your file without notifying you of their intention to close the file is, from my perspective, outrageous. If you had been firm about selecting only one trade and there were no vacancies available for the forseable future, they should have, at the very least advised you, at the very best - made you an offer for some other trade that would provide you with similar satisfaction.


----------



## Stauds (17 Feb 2006)

Finally, an end to my application! I start BMQ March 13th.. more details to follow. I'm so excited right now, I'm even going to pick up my friend from CFB Wainwright, as he just finished BMQ.


----------



## regulator12 (20 Feb 2006)

congrats...... ;D


----------

